# Hauntsdale Cemetery 2013



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

This is Hauntsdale Cemetery, the name came from the name of our neighborhood, Huntsdale. We have always decorated for Halloween but it was only a few years ago when we started taking it to this level by making the fence lol.

Here are some video clips and pictures. Its improving each year so any feedback about it would be great.






Halloween 2013 Slideshow by wlo_addict | Photobucket

not very good with the linking videos and slideshow thing >.< click the link to see them. ill fix it as soon as i can figure out how lol.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your haunt looks terrific! I like the lighting and your stones have some nice detailing with the cracks and texture.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Your FCG is super-charged. No more candy for him. Lots of great things to look at there. Good job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice. Agree with Copchick; your lighting is great and some of the stones that look old and crumbling are awesome!


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks. lol yeah we know we decided since she at least works she wasnt first in line to be fixed. she will be slowed down next year. heres a video of her from last year. she used to be slow not sure what happened. 





have no idea why i never get any up close pictures of her. she is really pretty when you can see her hair.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Those pillars look real, very nice job. The texture and shaping of the tombstones is first rate. You might add some finials to the top of the fence poles, you can get plastic ones for about 50 cents each or make your own with foam board. I will check on the link for that for you. A really good job.


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

Great haunt. I agree with everyone about the stones they look very nice. What lighting are you usingbto illuminate them?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your cemetery has a real spooky feel. I love the area that looks like a fire pit. Your stones and lighting are great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The tombstones have a wonderfully distinctive look.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the variety you have in your tombstones. Great attention to detail. How many do you have? Great use of lighting!


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

I have busts and my pumpkins on top of the pillars but they are not lit up very well(thats another project for next year). i always thought it would be pretty to have lamps/lanterns on top of them. 

a lot of the light is coming from CFL bulbs. the cluster of blue tombstones in the back, the green lighting up the the back coffin and sign, red lighting up the gates and big guy above it, green hitting the windows and pretty much anything that isnt listed below. 
the tombstones along the front, the blue ones off to the side on their own and the blue and red one next to each other in the back are lit up using led spot lights. 

i love my little fire pit too. all it is is a few strands of orange "Christmas" lights. 

not sure how many tombstones there are. maybe like 15? 

i really appreciate all the compliments about the lighting, it was just a bad year with the lighting and had to buy all those CFLs just so it was lit up.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

The lighting makes all of your cool props look even better. Are you saying these are just house hold CFL? If so what Wattage? 
I keep tinkering with the lighting every year and never get it right.
Thanks


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

ill have to look next time im in the garage. but its just the normal party light CFLs.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Im really "diggin" (no pun intended) your tombstones with no epitaph. I might try that. The lighting exceptional. Everything I have to say from beginning to end was perfectly executed. If I can give one opinion - When I was viewing,I kept looking to your second floor - expecting some lighting, lightning or something like that to appear.


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> Im really "diggin" (no pun intended) your tombstones with no epitaph. I might try that. The lighting exceptional. Everything I have to say from beginning to end was perfectly executed. If I can give one opinion - When I was viewing,I kept looking to your second floor - expecting some lighting, lightning or something like that to appear.


there used to be a spider up there but he died 2 years ago.  we just havent figured out what to really do with up there. we have really strong winds in October and we have the yard set up all month. i would love to board those windows up like the others but the wind would probably cause issues. its really hard to tell from the video and pictures but we do have a cardboard cut out of a guy with a knife in the window with a strobe hitting it from the inside. 
we miss our spider and all the other ones we see at the store are just a bit to cartoonish.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great looking haunt......Your crank ghost and really boogie....


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

Jacksonville Haunter said:


> The lighting makes all of your cool props look even better. Are you saying these are just house hold CFL? If so what Wattage?
> I keep tinkering with the lighting every year and never get it right.
> Thanks


they are 60 watt. they cost like $5 each but are worth it. and im also using them for Christmas so its not bad.


----------

